# Car running rough po300 code on also



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

so drove car to work yesterday and when i got off the freeway it was running rough. Went to lunch and sat in my car with ac on and stabilatrak light came on and also check engine light came on . called onstar and she told me code po300 and it was something emissions related . towed to dealer and waiting to hear but i was thinking either bad plug and coilpack or some people were saying bad piston/motor? what do you guys think

btw my car is a 17 cruze lt gas auto with 31k miles


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nothing guys??? lol


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Po300 is a random multiple misfire. Could be a lot of things.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yes i know what the code is for... they are pretty sure its a bad piston cylinder number 1 car still at dealer going to check on it tomorrow and getting a rental


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

well talked to dealer today and they ended up replacing all the pistons and doing a full engine rebuild and should be done sometime this week or early next


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Wow. Good thing that was covered under warranty, huh?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

Dngrsone said:


> Wow. Good thing that was covered under warranty, huh?


lol yup good thing my car is stock other than eibach springs and kn dropin filter no tune or other mods for this car thats saved for my racecar 

going on roadtrip to sf and back this weekend from socal so gonna take the rental 18 malibu until they done

even if it was done i dunno if id wanna drive a rebuilt engine 1000 miles total for its first trip lol


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol yup good thing my car is stock other than eibach springs and kn dropin filter no tune or other mods for this car thats saved for my racecar
> 
> going on roadtrip to sf and back this weekend from socal so gonna take the rental 18 malibu until they done
> 
> even if it was done i dunno if id wanna drive a rebuilt engine 1000 miles total for its first trip lol


Much as I enjoy driving, LA and SF are the absolute worst... particularly when trying to get out of LA and the manifold cracks and your machine is limping along with a half-dozen vacuum leaks, LOL.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha yea true took the malibu and got almost 40mpg so not bad

got my cruze back yesterday and everything seems to normal so far but seems slower lol oh well


----------

